# My Iverson Dragstripper



## BBM (Nov 16, 2009)

*This is my 5 speed Iverson Dragstripper.
I was told it was signed by G. Barris (same guy that designed the Bat Mobile) when he put in an appearance at the Bayside Expo World of Wheels in Boston, Ma. I can not prove it but I do believe the man that sold it to me.

Seat and bars not original although I have both.

Bike is in great shape. Very good chrome. Nice stick. *

Just putting it on here to let folks know, I may put it on EB in December.


----------



## HERC01 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Iverson*

Hi, pictures are not showing. Can you email pictures directly to my address. staryaz@aol.com. 

Where are you located?
John


----------



## jwriterman (Nov 18, 2009)

*Barris*

Looks like a Barris signature and he would be the guy to sign one, if asked. I belive it.


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 12, 2010)

cool bike. George is a gret dude.
i sit and chatted with him for awhile
@ a show.wouldn't you like to own the
chain framed bicycle he built for..
Eddie Munster. ?oh, yeah he was
@ that show too.the coach was on display.
Barris built it too. he did alot of t,v, vehicles.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 13, 2010)

*Eddie Munster*



pedal alley said:


> cool bike. George is a gret dude.
> i sit and chatted with him for awhile
> @ a show.wouldn't you like to own the
> chain framed bicycle he built for..
> ...




Cool Dragstripper,I've only seen these here and on other sites,never as a kid. I saw Butch Patrick, aka Eddie Munster @ the Detroit Autorama a few years ago,he wasn't a friendly guy at all. He just wanted to sell those old photos of himself. I guess a has beens life would make a lot of us grumpy. Paul Le Mat, aka John Milner and Candy Clark, aka Debbie(toads babe) are  real friendly people,I saw them @ the Detroit Autorama a couple of times. 

Pat


----------



## Porter321 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for you information i newly join and your post help me.


----------

